# new puppy



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am excited to get a new little boy chi and since I can't go to maine to get mobie  I am looking locally. Although he is exactly what i was looking for *sigh*
There are a couple that i'm considering, one is a red LC, one is a very dark choclately looking sable LC and one that was just born a couple days ago is a white with red spots. I'm pretty excited about the white with red spots LC. I think that sounds awesome.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG Cheryl! I'm so happy for you! How exciting! I think whatever little cutie you bless to bring home with you will be sooooooo happy to have Leila as a big sis  How cute will they be! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good job! Now Mobie is crying--------> 

LOL  Ok, I'm really excited for you but no pics? I'm sure you'll find the perfect baby--all of those coloring sound really pretty. I can't wait to hear & see what you bring home for little Leila!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

HOW FUN!
Yeah. Where are the pictures? We love pictures!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The pups are young and the pics are old. I will wait until she puts up some more recent pics. The white with red spotted male was just born like 3 or 4 days ago, she hasn't put a pic up yet of that litter.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats! I am so excited for you


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh my arent you the luckey one im with the rest of the group waiting to see the new baby


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Both sound cute! Leo had a lot of chocolate when he was really little. Ill check back for pics.
Leos sire and dam are expecting their second litter next week with 4 puppies if neither of those little boys work out  Wish I could get one...


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck on finding a new little addition  They all sound very cute!! Can't wait to see which one you choose and see pic's


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila's breeder also has several litters due at the end of the month
 So I will find one, but looks like it will be nearly summer by the time i get to bring one home.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

You're for sure for sure getting a puppy now?/ Congrats!!!  the summer really isn't very far at all...I've been wanting a puppy for 2 years, my Baylee was born the end of January and it's amazing how fast time has gone thus far..she'll already be here in a couple weeks. So, it'll fly by


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes I am. I am just looking for just the right little boy.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats  i know you have been wanting another for quite a while , i can imagine how excited you must be  , white with brown spots would probably be my choice also


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are a couple pics. The dk chocolatey one is not on her site, since she updated puppy pics so i'm thinking making she's keeping him?! IDK. 
Anyhoo the first one was born 3/2 she's saying he'll be 5lbs








Second one was born 3/14 (there was only 2 pups in the litter other was girl) but the site says she's not sure if they will be available, so ? idk. maybe she's keeping  i don't get it. 








Leila's breeder has litters due end of march so we will see what else will be available.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I read this thread title and my heart jumped! I thought you got a new one and I missed it!

Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just found out the dk chocolatey one didn't make it.  She was worried that he was really small.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm chomping at the bit amanda. I really want a cream or white with or w/out spots LC male. But i like the red color too. The white with red spots would be best of both worlds. lol


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi sorry to hear about the little tiny chocolate your boy is out there keep looking i love the pic with the white middle hes spunkey looking #2


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless the little one that didn't make it. So sad. Good luck hon! I know this is what you've been waiting for! I know whichever you pick you'll be sooo happy with


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

im soo happy for you! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Im so sorry that the dk chocolate one didnt make it


----------

